# Pink frer, evap or pos?



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

Is it possible to have a pink evap line? Took this last night, nothing. Woke up to this. I'm thinking I'm about 8dpo.

What are the chances it's a pink evap? I've had lots of negatives with frer's in the past. Have never seen this with any of them.


----------



## MulberryMom (May 17, 2015)

That looks positive to me! Nice color through the whole line.

In my experience evaps don't have color, they look grey.


----------

